# Estimate on what these rigs would cost?



## Seth (Mar 26, 2009)

1852 w/ 115 jet
1856 w/ 150 jet
1860 w/ 250 jet

Flat nosed, perforated floor, power tilt trim, 30 gallon fuel tank, front and back decks, three fold down seats, side console w/ window, no carpet, hull brand doesn't matter much but figure an Optimax or Etec for the motor.

All the jet boat dealers have "call for quote" and never list a price on these rigs. With some of the experience you guys have, what do you these type of boats would run?


----------



## Toby from MO (Mar 26, 2009)

Seth said:


> 1852 w/ 115 jet
> 1856 w/ 150 jet
> 1860 w/ 250 jet
> 
> ...



Seth, a lot depends on where you’re going to do your shopping. I would say 75% of our available dealers build these boats to order. The other 25% sell factory hulls with your only “real” choice being the motor.

Unless the places you look offer factory direct hull/motor options you'll never find a listed price.

To name a few…You can look at www.trouttandsons.com or www.eberlinboats.com for some standard pricing. Though please be seated before doing so. :shock: These guys sell more factory direct creations and less custom orders. Same for www.cowtownusainc.com and www.theboatshopinc.com but these two don’t list pricing on the web. They will build custom but you pay a premium for anything they don't do regularly.

Too name a few others…If you go to www.jetdoctor.net (David) or www.currentrivermarine.com (Fred) or www.westboatshop.com (Vance) or R & L Marine, Piedmont, MO (Rick) you literally pick every single option included. By every option I mean you have the opportunity to specify every detail, i.e. type, color, size, manufacturer and location of every item placed in your boat. We’re talking gauges, seats, consoles, storage compartments, live wells, trolling motors, batteries, gas tanks, bilge pump, radios, carpet, decals, trailers, hull dimension/thickness, etc…

I can tell you where I find my best service and pricing if you’re interested...though not on a public forum. These guys are all good dealers and only trying to make and honest living and feed their families. I use several of these guys though for different reasons. Not to mention there are a few more dealers I didn’t list.

Given your listed choices & a general pricing “rule of thumb”…I’d guess your looking anywhere from 15-17K for the 1852 w/115 and as much as 25-30K for the 1860 w/250.

Though should you find yourself considering the 25-30K price range...you should also be considering the in-board jet options from the likes of River Pro and/or Gator. The River Pro and/or Gator style jets are whole different ball game.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Toby and Seth, there were 4 Gators at the St.Louis boat show this year.All fine rigs,none under $34,000.The last time I checked RiverPro prices a used one was $24,500.That's why we bought the Alumacraft,$10,000 cheaper,but still a good ride. Steve


----------



## Seth (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for input Toby. If you want to PM your preferences, I'm all eyes for reading it. I live about 30 minutes from Troutt and Sons and CowTown and about 40 minutes from Eberlins so I need to just go check there stuff out one day. Thanks again.

Shoal Runners, Gators, and Scorpions all look sweet, but they are just too nice for what I like to use my boat for. Paddlefish snagging, gigging, catfishing just seem to make one heck of a mess in a boat. All the inboard fishing rigs that I've seen were setup like a fancy bass boat.

As much fun as it would be to have an 1860 with a 250, I'll probably be at the 1852 w/ 115hp. That boat would probably do everything I need it for. Heck the 1648 w/ 50hp I have now does everything I want so I don't even know why I'm looking. #-o


----------



## willfishforfood (May 10, 2009)

115ELPT 4S jet $10.536
115ELPT OPTI $9,687
150 OPTI $12,384
250OPTI $16,420
This is the posted price on a dealer that sells more jet outboards around here.
www.stevensmarine.com to get a ballpark price.


----------

